# Upgrading a Dell Studio XPS 1640



## Komshija (Dec 30, 2016)

In a few months I plan to upgrade my old Dell laptop. It's not a high priority, but I like this laptop because it is a rare model with backlit Croatian keyboard.  It's used as a backup computer, mainly for internet, MS office, and occasional image and video edit. 

Currently it has Intel Core 2 Duo P8700, HD4670 1GB, 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1066 RAM, 320GB WD Black HDD... It comes with 90W power supply adapter. 
I plan to install 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1066 RAM, 1TB HGST Travelstar 7K1000 HDD and a more powerful CPU. SSD is currently out of the question, since I need minimum 480 GB capacity and I plan to spend no more than 550 kn (77 $) for that piece of hardware.

➤ What bothers me is the best possible CPU upgrade without replacing the motherboard. I planned to go with Intel QX9300, but some folks who tried such upgrade (from Core 2 Duo to Core 2 Quad) on other laptops were not successful even after the BIOS update, despite Intel PM45 motherboard lists support for this CPU. I'm not sure whether Core 2 Quad will work on my Dell.
Therefore, I was thinking about Core 2 Extreme X9100. Is such upgrade even possible on my laptop? 
I saw someone who managed to upgrade from C2D P8600 to C2D T9800 on a Dell laptop (I don't know which model), what means that C2D T9900 should work without any problems on Dell's with PM45 MOBO. Right?
The problem is that T9900 is more expensive than its older overclockable brother X9100. Since X9100 is a 44W CPU (compared to my current 25W P8700), I'm sure that I will have to buy a 130W power supply adapter and probably update a BIOS.

I made a poll and I would appreciate your response about the best possible CPU upgrade for my Dell. 

Thanks and happy New Year!


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm just wondering if you are really going to see any performance improvements for your tasks by upgrading the CPU at all. Put the upgrade money into some ram and definitely a SSD. That is going to give you the most bang for your buck.

Edit:

I don't think I put enough emphasis on the SSD part... *Definitely *get a SSD. In fact, if you do nothing else at all except one upgrade, do the SSD.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 6, 2017)

I'd sell it, while it still works. 
Your need of an upgrade puts you in an interesting spot, where you won't get much improvement even if you attempt to max out your current platform.

Since this is a premium model with a fullHD screen, you can probably sell it for a good $200+, depending on condition and whatever small things you want to bundle with it.
This is a decent downpayment for a refurbished Latitude E6540 (there are many options with FHD screen and MXM GPU, like Radeon HD8790M). Where I'm from  you can get one for under $400 w/ dGPU, and they all come from EU, so I assume it should be a little cheaper in Croatia.

Otherwise, you'll spend as much or maybe even more on getting this beast in shape. 
Just think about this: an X9100 is rare and unless you are willing to risk $15-$20 to get who knows what from China, it normally sells near $60-$80 mark in the rest of the world (the cheapest x9300 I ever saw was $85, if you are interested in quad-core).
You will also spend at least another $40 on a small SSD for a boot drive, and probably replace the DVD drive with HDD caddy for storage.
Replacing a GPU will be your biggest problem - MXM cards are either hard to find or cost a lot (or both).
Then on top of that add a  2x4GB DDR3 kit (another ~$40).
Then you'll probably figure out that your 90W charger is no longer up to task, so you'll spend even more cash on yet another beat-up used 120W Alienware charger.

After all of that headache you might get something less powerful than a generic cheap laptop, but with a beautiful 16" FHD screen.
A simple CPU replacement won't give you anything, because X9100 is about as powerful, as super low-budget Pentium B960.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 8, 2017)

@Vulcansheart :  SSD might be worth it, although current prices for the cheapest 480GB models over here are 950 kn or about 135$. Anyways, I'll very likely upgrade it somewhere in april this year and I hope that prices for new 480GB SSD's will become more pocket-friendly. 

@silentbogo :  I know it's not much of an upgrade, but I need laptop (a portable back-up "PC") with quality FHD screen and backlit keyboard. Buying used laptops with previous gen i5's or i7's isn't an option, while buying a new one with desired specifications is currently unneccessary (1200+ $) expense for me. Only a small upgrade is possible, because I have much higher priorities this year, including a new car.
I was thinking about making it a little bit faster and even the old T9900 (or X9100) can bring some 20-25% boost over the existing P8700. I don't expect much, except a small improvements in performance, since P8700 is starting to feel anemic.

I will not replace the GPU - it's soldered to the motherboard.

Bottom line, I've already calculated total costs (I forgot to mention them in the first post) and they will be in the 1700 kn (~240$) range, according to the prices from the late december 2016. They include: T9900 CPU, 8GB DDR3 1066 or 1333 RAM, 1 TB HGST 7K1000 which should be 1,5-2 times faster than current WD and 130W Dell PSU.
There is just a single slot for 2.5" HDD/SSD, so additional boot drive isn't an option either. I also don't plan to replace DVD and modify the casing to fit another HDD/SSD.

I have received official answer from Dell's representative who told me that T9900 is my best bet, since they are not sure whether it would work with X9100 or quad core's. It might work, but it's an extra risk if I decide to go for these CPU's... 
I'm back at the ground zero considering CPU's....


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 8, 2017)

If you really can't spend the money on a SSD, I would at least consider going with a hybrid. I was a skeptic for a long time, but after testing and using a Seagate Firecuda, I am pretty convinced how much superior they are to conventional HDDs, especially for a boot drive. It will perform like a SSD for daily repetitive tasks, while still giving performance of a 7200rpm HDD for other read/write jobs. My neighbor bought one as well for his budget gaming rig after seeing the performance of the one I have.

The 2.5" 1TB firecuda runs about $70 USD


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 8, 2017)

Komshija said:


> @Vulcansheart :  SSD might be worth it, although current prices for the cheapest 480GB models over here are 950 kn or about 135$. Anyways, I'll very likely upgrade it somewhere in april this year and I hope that prices for new 480GB SSD's will become more pocket-friendly.
> 
> @silentbogo :  I know it's not much of an upgrade, but I need laptop (a portable back-up "PC") with quality FHD screen and backlit keyboard. Buying used laptops with previous gen i5's or i7's isn't an option, while buying a new one with desired specifications is currently unneccessary (1200+ $) expense for me. Only a small upgrade is possible, because I have much higher priorities this year, including a new car.
> I was thinking about making it a little bit faster and even the old T9900 (or X9100) can bring some 20-25% boost over the existing P8700. I don't expect much, except a small improvements in performance, since P8700 is starting to feel anemic.
> ...


It sucks. I thought such a huge laptop at least would have an upgradeable MXM GPU, but that's just sad... 

In regards of the SSD and the second 2.5" slot - what I meant, is you'll need to replace your optical drive with a HDD caddy, like this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-5mm-Unive...611338?hash=item210c33548a:g:VLcAAOSwdU1W86FV

DVDs are long dead, so it won't be much of a loss. 
A 60GB SSD is cheap. You can get one for ~$30-35 new. Even cheaper, if used.
Something like SP S60, or a Kingston V300 should suffice.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820301254

It will be underperforming on SATA-II interface, but still it will give you super-boost in boot speed and overall productivity. 
I think getting a cheap SSD outweights all of your planned upgrades combined. Trust me and all of us, who mentioned SSD in this thread.


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 8, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> I think getting a cheap SSD outweights all of your planned upgrades combined.


^^ truth


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2017)

I thought my Asus i5 lappy was awesome!!

Then I bought an SSD. Worth EVERY PENNY!!
Previous to the SSD I bought an 8GB upgrade to memory. Was using RAMDisk to help speeds. It was ok, if limited.
SSD? Did I mention it was worth EVERY PENNY? I have SATA II wiring and it is still, WORTH EVERY PENNY!!

Get the SSD, then worry about the whole CPU crap. Your Laptop will act, *Newer Than It Should!!


*


----------



## Komshija (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I'll go with SSD and some time later possibly with CPU and PSU. If I remove CPU and PSU from the equasion, I might shoot straight towards the 480 GB SSD.


----------

